# new seat pad , what's the best ?



## neil earley (22 Nov 2015)

Hi All
Just received a new bent{ will review at a later date] and cant get on with seat pad on , much too hard and no ventilation which is ok in winter but would be so sweaty in summer.
Any one on here can recommend a pref UK supplier for an alternative pad such as ventisit or similar, thanks for your expertise


----------



## arallsopp (22 Nov 2015)

David at laid back bikes of Edinburgh is an honest and approachable guy.


----------



## PaulM (22 Nov 2015)

Worth considering the Novosport Comfort, available from Laid-back Bikes. The advantage over the Ventisit is that you don't have to drill the seat to get it to stay in place.


----------



## andytheflyer (22 Nov 2015)

PaulM said:


> Worth considering the Novosport Comfort, available from Laid-back Bikes. The advantage over the Ventisit is that you don't have to drill the seat to get it to stay in place.


I thought you could fix the Ventisit pads with Velcro? I have a Ventisit pad on my neck rest (as a trial) on my Performer 2w, and was thinking about one of the main seat as the std pad gets a bit sweaty. The neck rest pad is fine. Not so keen if seat pan drilling is involved...


----------



## arallsopp (23 Nov 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> I thought you could fix the Ventisit pads with Velcro?



You definitely can. All of mine are held on like this, and (with the right placement) it works fine. That said, I do keep thinking about drilling anyway. Not for the seat pad, but to let the water out. When it rains heavily, the scoop shape of the challenge seats is akin to sitting in a birdbath.


----------



## BlackPanther (20 Dec 2015)

neil earley said:


> Hi All
> Just received a new bent


Shock horror, Neil has a new bent, you must be WELL into double figures now? What's tha gone'n got now?

My previous Trice had a hard shell, ventisit comfort Combination, and it was really comfy and dry. I've just been out bid on ebay for a ventisit pad (prob some t**t on here) but looking on ebay you can get them new from around £60 plus p&p, or direct from ventisit, so you can be sure it's an exact model fit.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Dec 2015)

My Challenge Hurricane seat had more holes than a cartoon cheese


----------



## neil earley (22 Dec 2015)

OK will come clean bought the M5 carbon highracer of e bay, its a compromise as seat is quite low in frame so easy for me to get in and out due to my problematic spine situation[ FUSION top and bottom] Love my Toxy ZR but find it hard getting up out of seat as its very low [ BEING A LOW RACER LOL ] don't like the seat pad on the M5 so contacted Laid back bikes [ David] AND £55 p&p included . Will change the tiller later on for and adjustable stem prob titanium one from performer. Yes I keep on trying different recumbents as my condition seems to have got worse the last year or so. If I had room for a trike I would have bought one definitely. Best wishes to everyone for Christmas on here and thanks for all the advice.


----------



## PaulM (22 Dec 2015)

Aha, I was guessing it involved carbon. Which seat pad did you get, Ventisit comfort? Hope you and your back take to it.


----------



## BlackPanther (22 Dec 2015)

Does that mean we'll see the Toxy on ebay?


----------



## Scoosh (22 Dec 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> Does that mean we'll see the Toxy on ebay?


FTFY ?


----------



## neil earley (22 Dec 2015)

Nope Toxy ZR is a keeper until I get 100% comfortable on the M5 CHR , just haven't found a recumbent to suit me lol or they haven't made it yet, yes ventist comfort pad from laid back and added some carpet underlay to alter lumber shape of seat to suit me.


----------



## BlackPanther (23 Dec 2015)

neil earley said:


> Nope Toxy ZR is a keeper until I get 100% comfortable on the M5 CHR , just haven't found a recumbent to suit me lol or they haven't made it yet, yes ventist comfort pad from laid back and added some carpet underlay to alter lumber shape of seat to suit me.



Whatever happened with the 3 wheel Rapto conversion......surely that'd be ideal for you?


----------



## neil earley (23 Dec 2015)

Arnold of Raptobike is no more but they have been taken over by someone else[ CANT REMEMBER WHO] so the rapto 3 wheeler never got off the drawing board. Cruzbike have made a retrofit 3 wheeler which bolts on to a Silvio which I posted on here, def would be a step forward for a bike that turns into a trike!!


----------

